# Outside Range



## bigboot (Apr 23, 2007)

We're on our maiden voyage with out new Outback 21 RS. Last evening we wanted to use the outside range. Opened it up, pulled it down and connected the range's gas hose to the gas connection below. We were unable to light the range and could neither hear gas entering range nor smell it. Inside range works perfectly. Is there something I'm neglecting to do or is there a trick I need to know.

Thanks from--

Bigboot on the coast in Central California


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

bigboot said:


> We're on our maiden voyage with out new Outback 21 RS. Last evening we wanted to use the outside range. Opened it up, pulled it down and connected the range's gas hose to the gas connection below. We were unable to light the range and could neither hear gas entering range nor smell it. Inside range works perfectly. Is there something I'm neglecting to do or is there a trick I need to know.
> 
> Thanks from--
> 
> Bigboot on the coast in Central California


You did open the valve on the hose connection under the trailer? (little tab on top of and behind the quick connect). Also did you have the hose firmly seated into the connection?

Carl


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Zymurgist said:


> We're on our maiden voyage with out new Outback 21 RS. Last evening we wanted to use the outside range. Opened it up, pulled it down and connected the range's gas hose to the gas connection below. We were unable to light the range and could neither hear gas entering range nor smell it. Inside range works perfectly. Is there something I'm neglecting to do or is there a trick I need to know.
> 
> Thanks from--
> 
> Bigboot on the coast in Central California


You did open the valve on the hose connection under the trailer? (little tab on top of and behind the quick connect). Also did you have the hose firmly seated into the connection?

Carl
[/quote]
What he said.......

The valve is a little hard to see, but it is right above the quick connection.

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

What Carl said- There is a little brass valve handle just under(or over?) the connection which needs to be in line with the connection hose to deliver gas... Hope your having fun


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I missed this the first time, too.









Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

The LP shutoff valve strikes again! I too, was a victim of this nefarious little knob


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

bigboot said:


> We're on our maiden voyage with out new Outback 21 RS. Last evening we wanted to use the outside range. Opened it up, pulled it down and connected the range's gas hose to the gas connection below. We were unable to light the range and could neither hear gas entering range nor smell it. Inside range works perfectly. Is there something I'm neglecting to do or is there a trick I need to know.
> 
> Thanks from--
> 
> Bigboot on the coast in Central California


 I think you have your answer.

Connector fully inserted and 'clicked'- Give it a tug to make sure because mine gets tempremental and won't slide back evry time. probably could use a little silicon spray to ease it up.

Adjacent valve lever turned on.

Wait a little for air to be purged


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

If it's not the valve, check to make sure there is not an obstruction in the connector. Mine had a mud dauber nest in the hole since the yellow plug was not properly seated. Using some wire it came right out.

good luck


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The valve is also the lock for the quick disconnect. You can not release the quick disconnect unless you have the valve closed.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Scrib said:


> The LP shutoff valve strikes again! I too, was a victim of this nefarious little knob


me too!

D


----------



## bigboot (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks to Carl and all those who followed on. You all accurately assessed out problem. We are back in business and are very glad that you are all out there.

Bigboot in Central California


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Glad you're cookin with gas now. That little valve almost got me the first time as well, but I've got the Bob Vila gene in me. I ran and got the Sawzall, and just as I was about to cut into the pipe, I noticed the valve handle sticking out.


----------

